# The Red Angel?



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

I was looking through the collected visions again today and came across a intriguing picture that i hadnt noticed before.

it was a view of horus, with a few of the other traitor primarchs, fabricator general, several different marines and a few deamons.

horus seemed to be doing some sorcery in the centre of the room and he seems to be torturing a blood angel at the same time.

now one of the pics says that this marine was called the red angel but i cant find anything about him or what he might be.

i was wondering if he was something horus might have been woeking on the help turn the blood angels or if he was just someone they are pumping for intel........ or maybe something more sinister!

so can anyone shed abit of light on this subject at all?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Red Angel is a daemon, a powerful one, (possessing the body of that Blood Angel) but that is pretty much all the info we have- it's intriguing and hopefully the Red Angel will be covered at least momentarily in a future HH novel.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

oh nice one dude. thats gonna open up a whole can of worms i think. 

just had a idea. i remember reading one of those short stories in 'legends of the space marines' and there is one about visions of sanguinius at the siege of terra and he was attacked by one of his own men in the vision. now maybe it could be the red angel trying to end sanguinius like a failed sleeper cell assassin or something.

just a thought, might be miles off but it did intrigue me when i was reading sanguinius getting pissed at one of his own men turning on him.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That's the Flesh Tearer story, it's the Marine suffering from the Black Rage, thinking he's Sanguinius, that has that vision. But the Blood Angel he sees is just his fellow Flesh Tearer pursuing him, initially the delusional marine even welcomes his brother until the 'sane' FT attacks.

I think that's where the 'vision' comes from rather than it being an actual vision that Sanguinius had- though that would be an awesome twist.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh man, I was hoping the Red Angel would have sticked with Angron.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

as the baron said. hes been skipped over thus far in the heresy retelling. he may never even feature at all. it is after all, just a picture. and it may not fit in with the way the heresy team are heading. 

it is a kick ass picture but, my fav in that book.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought Angron was referred to as the red angel. He was certainly in one of the HH books.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

I might need to make a conversion model and some rules for him in my chaos army! (got any ideas, would he be HQ, ????)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Primarch Lorgar said:


> I might need to make a conversion model and some rules for him in my chaos army! (got any ideas, would he be HQ, ????)


What about an upgrade for a possessed CSM squad?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> I thought Angron was referred to as the red angel. He was certainly in one of the HH books.


Yes, Angron was called the red angel, but in HH:CV there is a picture of the traitors from the heresy all together included in the picture is a possesed blood angel who is simply called 'the red angel'. he is currently a horus heresy enigma.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

There are rules for Angron on the GW website. just go to the data sheets for Armageddon


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like to think that maybe Angron pwned a blood angels nube and was like wow, cool blood angels armor. Thanks very much bitch. 

There are already three references that refer to Angron as the "Red Angel." _Galaxy in Flames, Fulgrim, and Raven's Flight_. There might be more, but seriously, don't mess shit up with me GW because I'm already making a "Red Angel" model for Angron. How messed up would that be if the "Red Angel" turns out to be a blood Angel? Whats that? Looks a little like Angron rather than a blood angel.

Edit: Maybe Angron is right behind the Blood Angel... you just have to look closer... haha


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Or it could just be two beings with the same nick name...


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Or it could just be two beings with the same nick name...


Very much so, however Angron is more like the Red Angel of Death.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Or it could just be two beings with the same nick name...


thats the thing with the CV, its abit older than the HH novels and things are abit twisted seeing as they got the pics from a card game. 

e.g. theirs a pic of 'cheiftain torgaddon' who seems to be a chaos marine but as my workmate informed me who has just read the the first 4 books he was a goodie who was beheaded by someone so whats occuring there. ive not read those since they came out so wasnt sure if this is true or not.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah the HH novels decided to start changing some the Heresy fluff that had already been established, like Torgaddon being a traitor and Saul Tarvitz being First Captain.

And only some of the art in the HH: Collected Visions is from the Horus Heresy CCG.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The minor characters aren't allways right. Torgaddon was shown as a csm.
I shall however pull out my copy of that and look up this red angel. Most interesting


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

I know im not a massive boffin in the fluff area but, im going to assume that the red thirst is the need to drink blood? and have GW attualy established where the gene-seed flaw that develops the red thirst came from, and if not could this not be the whole start of said default.

Ive been doing some digging into parnormal stuff and i found this idea/belief (that dates back to the middle ages) that a daemon attact victum that survives can take on bits from said daemon, (powers, traits, and whatlike) and if i remember currectly khrone's Flesh hounds like to drink blood, and eat their prey, namly humaniods, so if said "red angel" survived a Flesh hound attack then it could stand to reason that he was sent back in to the fold and the rest is as they say history


just an idea before any blood angels puritans burn me for some crime against them k:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice theory And...WhoHitJohn? but it's explained in HH: Collected Visions (which I'll never let you borrow Daywalker ) that the Red Thirst was something deep and dark within the souls of every Blood Angel that surfaced through the actions of Ka'Bandha, the Bloodthirster that crippled Sanguinius in the Signus cluster (and was later killed by Sanguinius on Terra), he killed hundreds of BA when he'd dealt with their Primarch and purposely invoked an unholy blood lust in them as he swept his ruination across the battlefield.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

It would be interesting to try to work out when in the Heresy timeline the picture of the Red Angel fits. Kelbor Hal is there, so it must be after Mechanicum (unless he is there incognito, deceiving those on Mars as to his true whereabouts); as are some of the Thousand Sons, their armour still has patches of red on it so it can't be too long after the attack on Prospero; Fulgrim isn't a Possessee yet, which would suggest before Isstvaan; and Horus is fully Chaotified, so the Heresy is definitely declard and those on each side, or at least the traitors, know what's what.
So, would this put the picture after the events at the Signus Cluster? If so, then maybe Ka'Banda was having some fun at the expense of Sanguinius' sons, taking one of them with him/her/it when he/she/it leaves, allowing one of his/her/its lesser daemons to possess the body. If it turns out it is _before_ the Signus Cluster, then maybe there is a gap in which the Blood Angels fight daemonic foes without realising that they are, in fact, daemonic; at which point one of the fallen/seperated is taken by the daemon for its own ends. I fully agree, however, that I'd love to see this character at least referenced. Maybe, like the Lost Legions, the full story would be too much info and spoil all of the fun...

GFP


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

so it was basical daemonic transfurance which is what my theory boils down to??

cool


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

WhoHitJohn? said:


> so it was basical daemonic transfurance which is what my theory boils down to??
> 
> cool


Less daemonic transference and more that the powers of the Daemon took what was already there and brought it to the surface.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe a test example to see if they can corrupt the blood angels. clearly khorne has a hard on for sanguinius and his legion but isnt able to turn them like the others were.
kinda begs the question, if sanguinius was lined up to be turned which is very evident, yet he never did was it always a case of people having to choose to turn to chaos before they can ever gain hold of their souls?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It was probably a case of showing weakness in their minds rather than looking to chaos first. Chaos always seeks others.


----------

